# Modifier un widget existant



## TyMor (23 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour 

je suis un grand utilisateur du widget "Sing That iTune!" mais l'emplacement par défaut du dossier où sont enregistrées les lyrics ne me convient vraiment pas..

Comme l'option de changer cet emplacement n'existe pas dans le menu du widget, comment pourrais-je changer cela ?

Merci d'avance 

PS: J'ai déjà essayé un mail à l'auteur, mais pas de réponse de sa part.


----------



## kisco (24 Décembre 2005)

salut !

voilà comment faire pour changer le répertoire :


aller chercher ton widget dans ton dossier : ~/Bibliothèque/widgets
clic-droite (ou ctrl-clic) sur le widget et choisis "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
la fenêtre qui s'ouvre est le contenu du widget. Ouvre le dossier "Scripts"
Ouvre le fichier "sti.js" avec un éditeur de texte
la 5e ligne de ce fichier spécifie l'endroit où sauvegarder les paroles. Il suffit de la changer et d'enregistrer le fichier.
"redémarrer" le widget avec "pomme+r" dans dashboard, ou le fermer et le rouvrir.

voilà cette fameuse 5e ligne :

```
var userFolder="/Users/"+userName+"/Documents/Sing that iTune!";
```


----------



## TyMor (24 Décembre 2005)

Fantastique !  
Merci


----------

